# Guys need help



## sabrefm1 (4/1/16)

Started building a new coil on the subtank mini and started getting short errors and low resistance on istick 30w. Now im not sure if its the atomizer or the battery. 

I tried the subtank on another battery and it works but i keep getting low ohm builds. But it fires 100% no issues. Now the istick 30 cant go lower than 0.4 ohm and each build i get is lower than that no matter what i try.

Its frustrating, when i manage to get a high build on twisted 28 at 0.7 ohm then it fires for a second and shorts on screen saying atomizer short.

If i just figure out if its the subtank or the battery il know what to replace. 

Ps im in cpt and going to go on a dry have no spare hardware


----------



## Nimatek (4/1/16)

What wire are you using, how many wraps and what size diameter? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Hi @sabrefm1 
Sorry to hear about your troubles
Dont worry I am sure we can all put our heads together to try help you fix the issue.

Perhaps if you can take a picture for us of your build we may be able to spot something


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/1/16)

Sorry guys but i dont think prob is the build if i use my std build 26g 5/6 wrap i usually get 0.5 ohm if not 0.4 ohm every single time for the past couple of months.

Now since today i get a short on the battery and its a constant short error displayed on screen


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Maybe something is shorting out in the base - just a guess from an inexperienced subtank mini user

Calling @Yiannaki and @Rowan Francis 
Can you guys maybe give Sabrefm1 a hand or an idea


----------



## Nimatek (4/1/16)

Clean the 510 connector of both the istick and the tank with alcohol swab. Could be buildup that you aren't seeing.

Just to understand correctly, is it firing perfectly fine on another mod ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (4/1/16)

Cleaned the connections already. Havent tried any mod on the istick as my cousin only has tanks with 0.3ohm coils which is too low for the istick 30.


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/1/16)

On the old istick 30 it's normally the bottom rubber under the 510 pin if it's worn it will start shorting, check the rubber

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

yeah think i checked that, also took my battery apart see no issues. if there is anyone that can test my gear will be appreciated


----------



## Nimatek (5/1/16)

where abouts are you ?


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

If there a short then follow the following steps:

1) Check that your legs of your wires are not touching anywhere on the base or terminals next to one another.
2) Check your post screws are nicely tightened.
3) Check that the rebuildable base is on the base tight.
4) The bottom screw on the atty is tight and is on properly.
5) The 510 pin on the mod is not damaged.

If all the above fail do a new build and see if it works.
If the above has all been done then take it back to the vendor and try get some one else to look at it or post pics so we can see your build and setup so we can help you more.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

cape town southern suburbs


----------



## argief (5/1/16)

With the subtank, the bottom screw of the rba, screws into the rba. One build pillar is casted, the other pillar is held by the bottom screw. Unscrew and clean. There is a plastic spacer held in place by the bottom screw and essentially prevents the two pillars on the base to short. Ensure everything is cleaned properly then reassemble and be sure to tightnen the screw! Lose screw will result in the ohm jumping because of inadequate contact. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

I actually done that yesterday but knew about the rba deck a few months ago had the issue the pin wasnt tight. But see these pics. This is a 28g twisted and should give me above 0,5 ohm more like 0.7ohm and no wires touching but still get the atomizer short. 
And pic of pin in battery looks ok


----------



## Nimatek (5/1/16)

on the 2nd image your one leg is sticking out beyond the screw. Trim that as well as it might be touching the RBA cover. 
In the TFV4 and Crown the spacing is minuscule so one needs to cut very close to the screw.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> on the 2nd image your one leg is sticking out beyond the screw. Trim that as well as it might be touching the RBA cover.
> In the TFV4 and Crown the spacing is minuscule so one needs to cut very close to the screw.



but im actually test firing with the rba cover off tho, so shouldnt make a difference. i never yet got to the point where i can successfully wick a coil


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> but im actually test firing with the rba cover off tho, so shouldnt make a difference. i never yet got to the point where i can successfully wick a coil




If i was you i would do what @argief said cause it sounds like there is a problem with the posts and the base.


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

Paulie said:


> If i was you i would do what @argief said cause it sounds like there is a problem with the posts and the base.


i done that last night.


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> i done that last night.



Then you probably need to take it back to the vendor so they can test another tank on there to see if the device or tank is faulty. Im sure they would be happy to help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

yeah will see what i can do. coz its long out of warranty got it last year Jan 2015


----------



## Paulie (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> yeah will see what i can do. coz its long out of warranty got it last year Jan 2015



Hopefully they help if they dont keep us posted and maby we can help more!


----------



## Clouder (5/1/16)

I also think it might be the post connector on the bottom of the RBA?


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

Clouder said:


> I also think it might be the post connector on the bottom of the RBA?



best way is too test on another battery


----------



## Clouder (5/1/16)

Yes, or try your tank on another mod


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

Have a look at those close up pics u will see that the plastic gasket is not allowing the flowting post to touch anywhere


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Sorry guys but i dont think prob is the build if i use my std build 26g 5/6 wrap i usually get 0.5 ohm if not 0.4 ohm every single time for the past couple of months.
> 
> Now since today i get a short on the battery and its a constant short error displayed on screen


 Extend the gap between the hole and the atomizer . Stick your rod through the coil and raise it up. Tighten those screws again. Should help you out. AND make sure that the sides past the screws are clipped with a nailclipper. That's what's touching the sides. I had the exact problem some months ago


----------



## Dubz (5/1/16)

There could be a metal shaving or off-cut of wire lodge somewhere in the rba causing a short. Maybe a good scrub in hot soapy water will work - strip it down first though.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (5/1/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> Have a look at those close up pics u will see that the plastic gasket is not allowing the flowting post to touch anywhere


 That right hand side has a piece of the metal coil sticking out that I know it will touch the side of the spin around Deck. Also, another piece of advice would be to get the v2 deck sold seperately. it performs better with juice control upgraded as well as some more insulation for the middle chimney to attach to the deck comfortably.


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

Update: my battery seems to be the culprit. Had it tested by vapemob. My subtank reads 0.3 ohm on my battery. On a evic vtc it reads 0,57 ohm. Fires nicely no shorts or anything. When placed back on my istick i get atomizer short error

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

So check this. I got so fed up so tried to fix this battery. I manually shorted the battey by firing a new coil by put a pliers on top of coil and firing it. After that guess what we got power. Now the coil isnt 100% as i get spit backs so that coil needs adjusting but im scared to tinker with it incase it stops working. Maybe il try to build a new coil tomo but eventually will need to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/1/16)

As u can see in the pic the coil has some uneven gaps


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

so victory hasnt lasted long at all. charged my battery this morning and started vaping with a full tank. the battery slowly started to die out as if it was functioning like a mechanical mod. you know that feeling when your battery starts dying and you starting pulling in harder as you not getting enough power. on the screen the watts and voltage still the same. even if i push it all the way up to 30watt no luck. power just goes slowly down

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Clouder (6/1/16)

Dang @sabrefm1 what a bummer! But atleast now you have a REASON for some VAPE MAIL, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/1/16)

Sorry to hear about your hardware issues man.


sabrefm1 said:


> So check this. I got so fed up so tried to fix this battery. I manually shorted the battey by firing a new coil by put a pliers on top of coil and firing it. After that guess what we got power. Now the coil isnt 100% as i get spit backs so that coil needs adjusting but im scared to tinker with it incase it stops working. Maybe il try to build a new coil tomo but eventually will need to



Was there a reason to this (reddit/youtube), or just out of frustration?



sabrefm1 said:


> so victory hasnt lasted long at all. charged my battery this morning and started vaping with a full tank. the battery slowly started to die out as if it was functioning like a mechanical mod. you know that feeling when your battery starts dying and you starting pulling in harder as you not getting enough power. on the screen the watts and voltage still the same. even if i push it all the way up to 30watt no luck. power just goes slowly down



Do you have access to a basic volt meter? If so, what readings are you getting from your mod?


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/1/16)

well u see i studied electric engineering in college so always that guy that tinkers with these stuff. but my level of electronics aint that great but decided out of frustration just to open the thing up and see whats potting and try what ever i can. i have a multimeter but its at home atm


----------

